
A Philosophical Treatise on Meaning in a Complex System of Moral-Agents - ASlave2Gravity
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HyOub1ikoV5CFpc95ycdmde3EJfWkCzSIoaUzh_qngg/edit?usp=sharing
======
ngcc_hk
What is this? Just one page?

~~~
ASlave2Gravity
Yeah, all I wanted to write was one page. Did you want more?

